# Bear in them there hills



## fish_oinc (Jul 19, 2005)

Here in Va we have had an increased number of bears showing them selves all over the place in May we had one in our front yard for 2 hrs and wife had to call game warden to get him to move last week I was out for a bike ride up the hollow and just happened to bring my cam to record the ride home .as I had been seeing a lot of deer. this trip was a little different. if you watch the video at the beginning you will see a mother bear cross the road way ahead of me , you need to look hard after that a cub crosses right in front of me and was more scared then I was . take a look.

[url]http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a69/fish_oinc/video/?action=view&current=BearyNiceBikeRide.flv[/URL]


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Sweet... and a cute lil bugger too...


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Nice little video there. I lived in Pocahontas County, WV for 4 years...right in the middle of the Monongahela National Forest...and bears were an every-day occurrence. I used to go "ramp hunting" and morel hunting quite a bit, as well as hiking, fishing, hunting, etc. Tons of bears! One thing you NEVER want to do is get between mama bear and her cubs! She gets a little "testy" when that happens. Also, the more populated an area gets, the more of a "dumpster food supply" is available. Snowshoe Ski Resort was not far away. There were a lot of motorcycle and mountain bike activities in the Spring/Summer/Fall and there were plenty of condos and lots of restaurants on top the mountain with a bunch of "garbage" that the bears liked to "forage".


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

BTW...I think I've been to Washington, VA before. Isn't there a pretty famous restaurant there? "Inn at Little Washington" or something like that. Ate there once and had, absolutely, the best meal at a restaurant in my entire life!


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*sweet*

Sweet vid dude! I'm hoping to see a bear this year while bow hunting.I have never seen one while I had an equilizer in my hand.


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

cool video, i remember one time was hunting deer outside of front royal, va and bear season wasnt in and i had a bear i estimate at over 400 lbs come about 10 feet from me and never even looked my way or anything, i was scared sh!tless, thank god for cover scents.


----------

